# Parc



## Nounousand02 (24 Septembre 2022)

Je suis à la recherche d un parc enfant.j hésite entre un modèle modulable et un pliable ( style lit parapluie). Lequel me conseillers vous


----------



## Ladrine 10 (24 Septembre 2022)

Je dirais tout dépend de la place que vous disposez et pour combien d'enfants
Moi j'en ai un carré pliant pour au cas où 
Ça fait des années que je m'en suis pas servi


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Septembre 2022)

J'en ai un de 4 couleurs (4 côtés) je l'avais racheté pour mon petit dernier accueilli ils est super je trouve !


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Septembre 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Septembre 2022)

D'ailleurs je l'ai remis en vente dans l'Eure et Loir !


----------



## Caro35 (24 Septembre 2022)

Perso, j’en ai un pliable. Comme il ne sert pas beaucoup, au moins il ne prend pas beaucoup de place une fois plié.


----------



## Nounousand02 (24 Septembre 2022)

C'est pour le bébé que je vais accueillir en octobre ( née fin août) pour la mettre en sécurité . Quand j'aurais un besoin urgent  ou bien même  aider mes 2 autres accueilli de 3 et 5ans  au lavage des mains, des dents ,pipi ...etc


----------



## Caro35 (24 Septembre 2022)

Si celui d’ @angèle1982 te plaît, tu peux négocier 😉


----------



## Nounousand02 (24 Septembre 2022)

J'ai ceci à la maison mais je trouve  que ce n est pas assez sécurisant


----------



## Caro35 (24 Septembre 2022)

Non, c’est clair qu’il faut toujours être auprès, pas le temps d’aller au petit coin surtout avec des plus grands autour du petit…


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Septembre 2022)

Pour un bébé un parc comme un petit lit parapluie c’est mieux, il a un petit matelas que l’on strachte comme les lits parapluies 

Comme sur la 1ère photo en marine.


----------



## Griselda (24 Septembre 2022)

En aucun cas bébé serait en sécurité en étant attaché dans une chaise haute hors de notre vue.
Si tu es obligée de le laisser seul dans une pièce 2 minutes pour aller aux toilettes ou comme ça c'est bien au sol, avec ou sans parc selon mais jamais dans une chaise haute, même attaché.


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Septembre 2022)

J'ai un parc en bois pliant, de la marque geuther, avec 3 positions et roulettes.
Grande dimension 1mx1m. Acheté en excellent état sur le bon coin à une maman de jumelles. Ayant toujours au moins 1 bébé en accueil, pour moi c'est l'indispensable pour pouvoir aller aux toilettes sans risquer que les grands tombent sur le bébé en chahutant à côté. Etant donné qu il a des roulettes, je peux le déplacer facilement d'une pièce à l'autre.


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Septembre 2022)

*Ce qu'il y a de bien avec le modulable, c'est qu'il est possible de le monter plus ou moins grand et qu'il peut aussi servir pour le jardin aux beaux jours.*
Quand on a de la place, je trouve que c'est top, ce genre de modèle


----------



## Petuche (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, comme nounoucat j'ai le même parc et franchement je le trouve top. Facile pour l'emmener partout, quand ils sont bb je le mets en position haute, ce qui soulage le dos. Et petit à petit je descends les crans. Et c'est une bonne protection.


----------



## Nounousand02 (25 Septembre 2022)

Merci à tous pour vos avis . Je vais aller fouiner les bon plan .


----------



## Tatayoyo (25 Septembre 2022)

Ce matin j'ai rangé le mien. Un en bois pliant 1m sur 1m....J ai remarqué que je mettais le petit dernier dedans que 5mn par jour... Ras le bol de la place que ça prend dans mon salon . Ici maintenant c'est sur un tapis sur le sol, motricité libre oblige. Si besoin pour être tranquille aux toilettes 😅 je mets l'enfant dans le petit lit qui est dans la salle de jeu. Personne ne dort dedans de toute façon


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part j'ai un super parc d'une marque allemande que je ne sais pas écrire .son gros avantage il se règle en hauteur .quand on allonge un petit bébé pendant l'activité des grands on ne se brise pas le dos à plonger loin vers le sol.
Il est remisé au garage pourvu qu'il reste beau je ne me décide pas a vendre du matos même si je change de boulot mon agrément est valide jusqu'à 2024


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Septembre 2022)

Nounoucat, J'ai le même.
Et vous faîtes bien de le garder, on ne sait jamais ce que nous réserve la vie. Vous reviendrez peut être parmi la grande famille des AM. J'ai une collègue qui a fait une pause pendant deux ans, elle est partie sur un autre job, elle avait envie de voir autre chose. Depuis peu, elle est redevenue AM. Elle avait conservé son agrément


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Septembre 2022)

Moi aussi j'ai un Parc geuther pliant.... pratique plusieurs positions en hauteur, on se fait moins mal au dos. Mais je ne suis pas fan des parcs, je préfère les tapis au sol....vu qu'on travaille à deux avec mon mari, la question de sécurité se pose moins car l'un de nous est toujours avec les accueillis ...donc on peut aller sereinement au petit coin 😉 mais le parc est bien utile quand on travaille seule et qu'il faut coucher un loulou, emmener un autre au WC ou changer une couche .......


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nounou22 c'est comme tu dis que j'utilisais le parc quelques minutes pour sécuriser un tout petit .et pour les petits bb quand on fait peinture avec de plus grands.
Le sol de ma pièce de vie c'est du carrelage !
Le parc est en mode cocon avec que du tout doux.


----------



## Nounousand02 (26 Septembre 2022)

Mon sol est aussi en carrelage je ne souhaite pas mettre bébé au sol sur mon tapis éveil je préfère un petit parc . D'ailleurs j'en est trouver un petit à 10e à côté de chez moi .qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Septembre 2022)

L'important c'est qu'il te convienne et te permette d'avoir une sécurité en plus.
Pendant longtemps, J'ai fais sans parc, adepte de la motricité libre, je ne pouvais me résoudre à l'utiliser. Je laissais les bébés au sol et puis un jour, un de mes grand en accueil, en voulant aller chercher un livre, alors que j'étais assise au sol à côté du bébé, a trébucher et a faillit tomber sur le ventre du bébé, heureusement que j'étais là pour le rattraper. J'ai compris alors, que si j'avais changé un camarade ou tout simplement, si j'étais allée aux toilettes à ce moment là, il aurait pu se passer un drame. Depuis, le parc, est utilisé lorsque je ne peux pas intervenir physiquement, pour protéger les plus jeunes, pendant le change d'un camarade, préparation d'un biberon, pause pipi etc.
La motricité libre le plus souvent MAIS la sécurité avant tout


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Nounousand02

Il est très bien ce parc et 10€ ça suffit amplement. J’en ai un comme ça de couleurs différentes donné par une maman qui ne voulait + d’enfant et qui déménageait il a aussi un matelas avec des scratches


----------



## papillon (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

j'ai un parc Geuther aussi, 3 positions (super pour mon dos) 
pour moi c'est indispensable dès lors que j'ai un bb en accueil, c'est une vraie sécurité


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

Moi aussi j'ai du carrelage mais j'ai investi dans des tapis Ikea....épais en mousse plastifiée...facile d'entretien, pliable, se range facilement sans prendre trop de place...
Mais actuellement j'ai descendu mon parc car j'ai vu que ça rassurait la maman de la dernière petite arrivée....mais dès qu'elle aura grandit un peu, elle intégrera les tapis au sol ... d'ailleurs j'alterne parc et les tapis ...


----------



## Nounousand02 (26 Septembre 2022)

J'ai un tapis deveil aussi que je vais utiliser quand je n'aurais pas les autre accueilli car ce sont des perisco . Le soir après l'école je mettrai bb dans le parc a côté pendant les devoirs des enfants plus sécurisant


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Dans la pièce dédiée aux petits j'ai les tapis de sol pour la motricité libre. Le parc pour la sécurité des petits moments ponctuels ne gêne en rien la motricité libre.


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Alors j’avais avant du carrelage … et l’on a mis du parquet par dessus. Ça change tout. Aussi bien pour l’hiver, on peut marcher pieds nus et ça fait encore un isolant supplémentaire sans parler que c’est chaleureux. 

Par contre j’avais appris mais trop tard que l’on peut le déclarer aux impôts en frais réels et obtenir aussi de l’IRCEM une aide de 500€. 

Dommage de ne pas l’avoir su à temps. 

Par contre ça peut être intéressant si cela vous intéresse de profiter de l’info.


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Septembre 2022)

Beaucoup ne voit pas l'utilité d'un parc et pourtant il l'est !!! je pratique aussi la motricité libre cela n'empêche rien du tout ... et çà n'est pas nouveau il y a 30 ans qd j'ai fait ma formation on ne voulait déjà pas en entendre parlé mais j'ai passé au-dessus de çà ... j'avais des périscolaires pendant une période et qd ils rentraient de l'école de vrais fous fous et comme je ne voulais pas que les grands marchent sur les mains des bébés ou pire leur tombent dessus c'était vite tranché ! la sécurité avant tout et je n'ai besoin de personnes pour me dire ce que j'ai à faire dans ce domaine ... on a une grande responsabilité vis à vis de nos petits accueillis ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour il fait froid ma toutoune m'a réveillée pour son pipi du matin .
Dans la motricité libre il est dit que l'on ne change pas de position un petit qui ne peut pas le faire seul . Si le petit ne parvient pas à s'assoir il joue allongé si le petit ne se met pas debout seul il joue allongé ou assis. Et la le parc est une aide précieuse j'ai plein de petits qui se sont mis debout la première fois grâce aux barreaux du parc en s'aggripant des deux mains aux barreaux a la hauteur qui leur convenait .certains en étant à l'intérieur du parc et d'autres de l'extérieur du parc.
En conclusion je dirais que le parc peut servir dans la motricité libre qui ne signifie pas aucune limite et évoluer sans sécurité.
La motricité libre c'est plus laisser le petit découvrir toutes les capacités de son corps librement. Je déteste les PE qui au premier rdv disent je suis contre le parc et pour la motricité libre et aux 6 mois de l'enfant disent vous pouvez assoir choubidou il tient bien mais vous mettez un oreiller derrière s'il tombe grgrrgrrr et est ce que choubidou sait s'assoit seul ? Non alors je ne l'assois pas il n'a pas encore les muscles du dos assez forts


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Le parc égale sécurité par petits moments pas la journée entière dedans. Certains contre le parc sécurisent les petits dans leur lit ce n'est en aucun cas mieux puisque le lit pour un petit ne doit servir que pour dormir.
J'ai connu des PE qui mettaient leur petit devant un dessin animé le temps d'une douche .le parc aurait été mieux avec des jouets réservés a cet espace et qui plaise a l'enfant.
Quand un parent fait le repassage ( ok activité en voie de disparition ) Cunégonde la chipie dans le parc .voilà pour exemples.
Pour certains parc égale prison sans doute à cause des barreaux?! Mais il peut aussi être considéré comme un cocon un nid douillet !
A méditer !


----------



## Tatayoyo (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. Je tiens à préciser que le lit dans lequel je le mets au cas où est rempli de jeux, à barreaux et ressemble à un parc mais plus étroit 😁


----------



## Nounou22 (27 Septembre 2022)

Personne n'a dit que le parc empêchait la motricité libre ....du moment qu'il n'y soit pas à longueur de temps et qu'à partir du moment où il devient un frein à l'exploration, les tapis au sol prennent le relais 😉


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Dans les jeunes parents beaucoup sont contre le parc pour valoriser la motricité libre. Quand on leur explique qu'avec 3 ou 4 petits le parc est un élément de sécurité ponctuel dans la journée.
Pour ma part je ne pouvais pas aller faire pipi en laissant un bb au sol avec 2 plus grands qui sautent ou touchent le visage et les yeux de petit    bb.


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Septembre 2022)

jamais utilisé de parc ici, le bébé est auprés des grands, si on fait des activités du genre parcours de potricité, alors je place le bébé dans le transat pour qu'il participe des yeux,si j'ai une urgence je le place dans son lit .
J'apprend au grand de faire attention et ils aiment bien joué avec les bébés et les bébés aiment aussi que les grands s'approchent d'eux.
Combien de fois je les observe discrètement et je vois les grands (2ans 2ans et demi) être tellement doux et délicat , ca leur apprend à se maitrisé aussi j'aime bien 
et combien de fois des fous rires , ça parcontre j'ai jamais compris ce qui déclenché ces fous rire lol


----------



## incognito (1 Octobre 2022)

tout pareil pas de parc, pas de transat
motricité libre, les grands avec le petit et tout roule

et je rejoins nanny mcfee, les grands sont très doux avec le plus petit et le fait de ne pas leur "interdire" de l'approcher, de jouer avec lui ne leur donne pas envie de faire n'importe quoi, à quoi bon puisqu'on a le droit

un interdit est tentant pour le contourner, tester
pas d'interdit, l'enfant n'ira pas tester pour voir notre réaction

et je vous rassure, il y a des règles chez moi, je suis stricte mais si mes cd, livres sont à hauteur des loulous, ils n'y touchent pas car je n'ai pas exprimé d'interdiction.
j'ai remarqué que si je disais avant toute action de l'enfant "ça c'est interdit" bingo, il y va direct !


----------



## Nounou22 (1 Octobre 2022)

Il n'est pas toujours possible de faire sans le parc quand on travaille seule....car un enfant de 9-10 mois qui se déplace partout pourra s'asseoir, grimper sur le bébé ou tout autre chose sans vouloir faire mal....je préfère autant le parc ou le bébé pourra se mouvoir que le savoir dans un transat attaché sans possibilité de bouger.....mais ce n'est que mon avis. Nous on travaille à deux donc les tapis au sol restent ce que nous privilégions.....le transat, je ne l'utilise que pour les bébés qui régurgitent beaucoup et qui ont besoin d'une position inclinée pour démarrer la digestion....


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Octobre 2022)

Je suis bien d'accord avec vous les grands en groupe apprennent à être doux avec un bb .mais ils ne sont pas à l'abri de perdre l'équilibre sur un bb allongé au sol. Après chacune organise son travail et son espace afin que tout le groupe soit bien . Et chaque assistante maternelle son caractère et sa façon de faire même si nous avons les mêmes connaissances du métier. Et pour ma part pas d'interdit et pas NON NON non...
Bon dimanche


----------

